# Astonish......



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Has anyone used any of the range? just had a box full delivered to try out!

I've got;

Black shine restorer
Crystal clear wash and wax
Carpet and upholstery cleaner
Vinyl trim and dashboard cleaner
Engine degreaser
Spray and shine
Wheel cleaner
Anti fog glass cleaner
Tar and insect remover.

cheers

_Posted from Detailingworld.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I've used the wheel cleaner. Kept the alloys on my yaris clean. I found it ok but only as a cleaner, won't remove tar etc. don't know how strong or weak it is at removing sealant


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive used a couple of bits and bobs of theirs. When you use them post up some thoughts.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Anti fog glass cleaner is good I was verry Suprised


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Nally said:


> Anti fog glass cleaner is good I was verry Suprised


Same here. Found it easier to apply and worked better than the rain x version in my case.


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

I use the spray and shine as a qd but best of all I use the same thing as a glass cleaner.

I cleaned all of the house windows at the weekend in and out, way better than a dedicated glass cleaner. great on shower cubicles, the alcohol in it cuts thru soap really well.

No probs on the car as a qd. my local wilkinson was selling it for £1 a bottle but now dont sell it at all.... I need a new supplier.

There will be brand snobs on here who wouldnt approve but for the price it's difficult to ignore.

Good luck
Mart


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

hi,found the black shine stuff VERY poor,spray and shine good on my chrome grill and window rubbers{not bad on black plastics but only lasts about a day,work it in}.
only a £ so thought id give it a go.


----------



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

The engine degreaser is really good. Spray on,slight agitation then rinse off. Leaves a good finish.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

I've used and still use:

Wheel cleaner
Anti fog glass cleaner

both great all for a £1 too. 
MattWSM - did you manage to get it cheaper online?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MattWSM said:


> Has anyone used any of the range? just had a box full delivered to try out!
> 
> I've got;
> 
> ...


I have used

Black shine restorer, it's ok better than nothing but not as good as the bigger brand names

Crystal clear wash and wax, it's not bad, shampoo is shampoo, if the bodywork is in good polished/waxed condition, it will perform just as well as others

Carpet and upholstery cleaner, very good stuff, fragrance may not be to everybody's taste but it does what it is supposed to do.
Vinyl trim and dashboard cleaner , I have not used it inside a car, but does the exterior trim just fine, but again not as good as say TW or AG
Engine degreaser , very good stuff a definate must try
Spray and shine, I have used this on a neighbour's car, quick bling for a quid.
Wheel cleaner, it's ok stronger than just shampoo, but performance not up there with the big names.
Anti fog glass cleaner , also good just don't use loads just because it was cheap.
Tar and insect remover. I can't remember if I have tried this but IIRC, it is the same as the wheel cleaner


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank for all your help on this, I had no idea on how much any of it costs or how good/bad they were, just got delivered to my unit today! Will try a few over the next week pr so and will report my findings! Cheers


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

BigMart said:


> I use the spray and shine as a qd but best of all I use the same thing as a glass cleaner.
> 
> I cleaned all of the house windows at the weekend in and out, way better than a dedicated glass cleaner. great on shower cubicles, the alcohol in it cuts thru soap really well.
> 
> ...


 Try the Range if you have one near your Mart, mine nearly has the full range (mind the pun) of Astonish products, I bought a bottle of Spray and Shine today, quick testing on a SORN'd 5 Series at home yield some water repellence and a bit of a slick feel to the paintwork.

Quick Bling for a quid sum its up nicely I think.


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

yep,i can confirm it is great on glass!


----------

